# Scott Sawtooth und andere schicke Sachen



## Rhombus (14. Februar 2010)

Wie oben bereits erwähnt, gehts hier um ein schickes Scott Sawtooth.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140383456285&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Die Rahmengröße wirde noch nachgereicht. Die habe ich einfach nur vergessen zu messen....

Und hier gibts ab heute Abend wieder ne ganze Menge anderes schickes Zeugs! Einfach mal durchwühlen

http://shop.ebay.de/rhombus5turbo/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

Bis dahin... Christian


----------

